# Repetition as composition



## mygrain (Aug 12, 2004)

I have always found that repetition is one key element when thinking out a composition. What do you folks think?

*Link gone *


----------



## anua (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 12, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Karalee (Nov 13, 2004)

Holy crap Hobbes, that one makes me feel like IM gonna fall in :LOL:


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Nov 13, 2004)

wow those are nice pictures!! Kudos!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 13, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Holy crap Hobbes, that one makes me feel like IM gonna fall in :LOL:



and that it's gonna hurt when ya do


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 13, 2004)

awesome theme!!

i don't think i have any, but i'll post one if i can find one!


----------



## danalec99 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## dirtnapper (Nov 18, 2004)

All good ones...
*Link gone *


----------



## nomav6 (Nov 18, 2004)

dirtnapper, that one is insane


----------



## Picksure (Nov 18, 2004)

nomav6 said:
			
		

> dirtnapper, that one is insane



Insane just scratches the surface when describing that shot. Not to take anything away from the others here, but dirtnapper, you killed it. WOW.


----------



## Picksure (Nov 18, 2004)

hobbes28, was this shot taken at New Hampshire Int'l Speedway by chance?


----------



## Nytmair (Nov 18, 2004)

dirtnapper, awesome shot! what is it exactly??


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 18, 2004)

As a matter of fact it was. I had a field day out there the other week. I take it you've been.


----------



## Picksure (Nov 18, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact it was.  I had a field day out there the other week.  I take it you've been.



I haven't been, but the curves on the tops of the fence seen on the lower left, and your location made it a good guess.    I have been to Michigan Int'l Speedway tho.


----------



## hobbes28 (Nov 18, 2004)

Picksure said:
			
		

> I haven't been, but the curves on the tops of the fence seen on the lower left, and your location made it a good guess.    I have been to Michigan Int'l Speedway tho.



I'm going to try and go out again for some more pictures on a day that they'll let me out on the track.  It's only ten minutes from where we live and the people there are super nice.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

Just to revive an interesting theme:

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

And another one that seems to fit here:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2009)

A newest contribution to the theme, a pity that so many links are meanwhile broken...


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## el_shorty (Dec 19, 2009)

Memorial Amphitheater - Arlington National Cemetery


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 17, 2010)

Konya Plain, Central Turkey


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2012)

161_ButteCreekBank+Levee von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 21, 2012)

Melting Away by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice repetitions! Thanks for all the pix.

But why does the link keep going away? Never saw that one?


----------



## Tuffythepug (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

Yet more power lines, taken back when my work was a little more popular:






Some pipes:






Icicles






"Engraved"






"Lateral"






"Perpendicular"


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 21, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:


>



I really like this one!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 21, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Yet more power lines, taken back when my work was a little more popular:
> 
> 
> "Lateral"



Very interesting subject.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 21, 2012)

I've got some too! 




Spakar by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




tre hus tett i tett sk by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 26, 2012)

NIK_8509 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2012)

267_TripBackToNY von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------

